# 2x Claudia Kleinert im Bikini



## Punisher (22 Dez. 2009)




----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2009)

Nette Pics von Claudia :thx: dir


----------



## pel (22 Dez. 2009)

jo, sehr nett. danke


----------



## Testsieger (22 Dez. 2009)

Schöne Frau


----------



## Blacky1 (22 Dez. 2009)

Nicht Schlecht!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## berti7 (23 Dez. 2009)

kenne ich zwar nicht, aber eine super frau!
vielen Dank


----------



## kuno83 (23 Dez. 2009)

Endlich mal Frau Kleinert ohne Wetterkarte im Hintergrund.Danke, very well


----------



## jogger (23 Dez. 2009)

wow, absolut tolle Bilder:thumbup:


----------



## dörty (24 Dez. 2009)

Schöne Bilder. Danke fürs einstelllen.


----------



## dk2803 (24 Dez. 2009)

Punisher schrieb:


>



Na dann FROHES FEST
http://www.celebboard.net/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## gamma (24 Dez. 2009)

toll.....................DANKE


----------



## bento (24 Dez. 2009)

:thumbup: scharfes mädel :thumbup:


----------



## weserbutscher (25 Dez. 2009)

Ist zwar nur ein Bikinifoto, aber trotzdem beide genial. Ich find sieht sie viel besser aus als in manchem Outifit als Wetterfee. Ich mag sie sowieso. :crazy:


----------



## neman64 (25 Dez. 2009)

Tolle Bilder. :thx:


----------



## calliporsche (26 Dez. 2009)

super Fotos !!!


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2009)

Hat vielleicht jemand das Video zum ersten Bild?


----------



## hansi 10 (18 Sep. 2010)

Die Frau ist schon klasse. Danke sehr


----------



## CarlCube (18 Sep. 2010)

Great Thread. Never seen those pics before THX


----------



## maddog71 (24 Sep. 2010)

seltene Bilder
:thx:


----------



## korat (24 Sep. 2010)

Schön...wäre doch ne 'ne Super-Kleidung für die Vorhersage von schönem Wetter....


----------



## jgeilner (26 Sep. 2010)

sehr schön. thanx


----------



## NY65 (26 Sep. 2010)

So macht das Wetter noch mehr Spaß.
Grüße und Danke
Regi


----------



## solo (28 Sep. 2010)

schöne wetterfee,


----------



## mucki (28 Sep. 2010)

danke


----------



## rudi36 (30 Sep. 2010)

heißes Wetter - Danke


----------



## carvo (3 Okt. 2010)

Diese Dame ist sehr schön anzusehen


----------



## SabineC (24 Okt. 2010)

hübsche Frau


----------



## f567 (28 Feb. 2012)

Tolle Frau, danke für die Pics.

k.


----------



## pesy (28 Feb. 2012)

Spitzenklasse...danke schööön :thumbup:


----------



## lila-pause (28 Feb. 2012)

nett danke


----------



## stummel (11 März 2012)

Was für eine tolle Frau die Wetterfee ist einfach der Wahnsinn!!!!!


----------



## dryginer (12 März 2012)

Schöne Bilder. Danke


----------



## TGmarie (19 März 2012)

berti7 schrieb:


> kenne ich zwar nicht, aber eine super frau!
> vielen Dank



Hallo??? Die ist doch die Wetterfee in der ARD , da aber dann nicht im Bikini. War übrigends letztens bei Gottschalk in der Show.


----------



## bigeagle198 (19 März 2012)

Claudia Kleinert versteht etwas von ihrem Fach und ist acu immer super angezogen. Eine subtile erotische Ausstrahlung vom Feinsten eben.

bigeagle198


----------



## k_boehmi (19 März 2012)

Super Fotos - gern mehr davon!

Danke!!!


----------



## Ragdoll (19 März 2012)

Thx für die pics.
Die Frau könnt Ihr geschenkt haben, die hat eine Stimme, das ist der absolute ABTÖRNER


----------



## bromsen (19 März 2012)

Tolle Bilder. Danke schön


----------



## pepe999 (19 März 2012)

SCHÖNES Wetter bei der Frau!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blechbuckel (24 März 2012)

Wow:thumbup:


----------



## thomas494 (3 Apr. 2012)

was für eine Wetterfee. Gibt s noch weitere Bilder ?


----------



## steven-porn (3 Apr. 2012)

WoW, davon hätte ich gerne noch mehr!!!:drip:


----------



## fraenzchen (10 Apr. 2012)

Danke!
Ich finde Claudia Kleinert sehr "anregend"!!!


----------



## chini72 (11 Apr. 2012)

DANKE für sexy Wetter!!


----------



## helferlein (11 Apr. 2012)

Danke schöne !!!


----------



## joma1254 (14 Mai 2012)

Claudia Kleinert ist einfach die beste Wetterfee.


----------



## Jone (15 Mai 2012)

Sehr heiß, danke für Claudia :crazy:


----------



## lionstar (4 Nov. 2012)

Super Bilder ! Danke


----------



## living4music (4 Nov. 2012)

schade dass es da nicht noch mehr von gibt.... klasse Fotos


----------



## diskosepp (4 Nov. 2012)

steven-porn schrieb:


> WoW, davon hätte ich gerne noch mehr!!!:drip:



Tolle Frau.
:thx:


----------



## Sarafin (5 Nov. 2012)

Schöne Bilder. Danke fürs einstelllen.


----------



## olli67 (5 Nov. 2012)

Danke für Claudia K.


----------



## wgrw3 (5 Nov. 2012)

Was für eine Frau, Danke.


----------



## Alexx32 (11 Jan. 2013)

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass sie so nett anzuschauen ist...


----------



## Snowi (11 Jan. 2013)

Ich bin beeindruckt, aber ist sie das wirklich?


----------



## rwe0912 (27 Jan. 2013)

Mehr davon!!


----------



## Stars_Lover (9 Feb. 2013)

sehr heiß im bikin


----------



## JoeKoon (9 Feb. 2013)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## SabineC (22 Aug. 2013)

Hübsche Frau


----------



## dirk717273 (1 Sep. 2013)

Tolle Figur! 
Würd ich sofort mitnehmen in meinen Urlaub.


----------



## hozzymhxx (11 Sep. 2013)

schade, man sicht nicht viel


----------



## Hel (4 Okt. 2013)

schönes Wetter!!


----------



## looser24 (4 Okt. 2013)

Was hat die frau kurven


----------



## henrikvogel07 (5 Okt. 2013)

großes kino super sache


----------



## philcls (16 Nov. 2013)

Danke für das Foto


----------



## chwo (16 Nov. 2013)

Vielen Dank :thumbup:


----------



## Fitti (15 Dez. 2013)

Vielen Dank- so selten, sehe ich zum ersten Mal!


----------



## superschrauber (15 Dez. 2013)

Hammer! Danke


----------



## zahnseide (2 Jan. 2014)

Hammerfrau,vielen dank


----------



## mk111 (10 Feb. 2014)

Gerne mehr davon.


----------



## Menkovic (12 Nov. 2014)

Wegen der schau ich immer den Wetterbericht!


----------



## allesklar (13 Nov. 2014)

schöne Bilder


----------



## Muki (20 Nov. 2014)

Vielen Dank


----------



## geniesser666666 (25 Nov. 2014)

geil!! woher ist das bild denn?


----------



## michelle99 (14 Dez. 2014)

tolles Wetter


----------



## opi54 (26 Dez. 2014)

Danke für das schöne Foto - gibts mehr davon ????


----------



## Shavedharry (28 Dez. 2014)

ihre Möpse scheinen ja auch nicht grad klein geraten zu sein


----------



## gamsi (28 Dez. 2014)

Danke, hat schon was


----------



## Konrado007 (28 Dez. 2014)

danke dir !


----------



## Stars_Lover (22 Feb. 2015)

sehr heiß, danke dafür


----------



## arabella1960 (22 Feb. 2015)

super Aufnahmen vielen Dank


----------



## mue1893 (25 Feb. 2015)

Wow, vielen Dank für Claudia!


----------



## wayne john (26 Feb. 2015)

Alle Wtter! Vielen DAnk


----------



## dcb (6 März 2015)

die Perspektive stimmt


----------



## savvas (6 März 2015)

Sehr schön, herzlichen Dank.


----------



## Rexy (24 Juli 2015)

Danke, sie ist eine klasse Frau!


----------



## frank63 (25 Juli 2015)

Nicht schlecht.


----------



## emdotjay (13 Okt. 2015)

fesches madl


----------



## wiesner (16 Okt. 2015)

In dem Outfit wär das Wetter doch deutlich besser


----------



## realstarfish (18 Okt. 2015)

vielen Dank


----------



## Paul Hindenburg (25 Nov. 2015)

Ist sie nicht wirklich eine der schönsten,?? Aber sicher!!!


----------



## Aspen0815 (31 Jan. 2016)

korat schrieb:


> Schön...wäre doch ne 'ne Super-Kleidung für die Vorhersage von schönem Wetter....



... egal wie das Wetter wird.


----------



## RogaKamboga (31 Jan. 2016)

Wow, nice nice


----------



## darkwell999 (3 Apr. 2016)

sehr seltenes Bild! danke


----------



## amateur (18 Apr. 2016)

Sehr hübsch.


----------



## newbrooks (6 Aug. 2016)

Diesen Bikini heute nochmal an ihr sehen, das wäre glaube ich ein anderes Kaliber. Nicht dran denken, schnell den Kopf in Eiswasser tauchen


----------



## brad123 (28 Aug. 2016)

bikini babe look sexy


----------



## JesseBlue11 (5 Sep. 2016)

Traumhaft, schade, dass es nicht mehr Bilder sind


----------



## Tittelelli (5 Sep. 2016)

heute würde der aber hinten und vorne nicht mehr passen


----------



## dhaddy (7 Sep. 2016)

so könnte sie mal das wetter machen


----------



## Heros (14 Jan. 2017)

Hammer Mädel ...


----------



## Weltenbummler (16 Apr. 2017)

Claudia hat ein sehr schönen geformten Busen.


----------



## Aabraaxxas (10 Mai 2017)

nach den vielen tiefs endlich ein hoch


----------



## cool2280 (14 Mai 2017)

danke für claudia


----------



## BrownTea123 (14 Mai 2017)

scharfe frau...leider nicht so scharfe Bilder


----------



## boggensack224 (30 Dez. 2017)

Eine wahnsinnig schöne Frau! DANKE!!!


----------



## dalliboy01 (6 Feb. 2018)

Gerne mehr davon und schärfer...


----------



## weazel32 (6 Feb. 2018)

Selten so gesehen


----------



## speedx (7 Feb. 2018)

Sieht doch sehr nett aus, ist ja auch nicht mehr die Jüngste


----------



## Dexter911 (18 Okt. 2018)

Nice danke :thx:


----------



## FreakyFani (26 Aug. 2019)

Sehr hübsche Frau


----------



## bimbambobu (14 Sep. 2019)

gefällt mir sehr gut


----------

